# Bio Char Creation



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I've found numerous videos on youtube of folks making thier own biochar using gassifiers or charcol retorts.

Seems like the trick is all in the build but after that its easy peasy... 
has anyone tried or entertained the thought of building one ?

Seems like a sweet project... could be fueled by wood pellets if natural wood isn't available...


----------

